# Ongoing modifications?



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have several frames that have been subject to ongoing modifications. Do you have a habit of modifying old frames to improve the designs? I hope I'm not the only nut that can't leave things alone....lol.

Here are some pics of a plywood frame with oak veneers on front and back. It started as a TTF design with a wide distance between the finger hooks. After completing the frame, I shot it for many months. Eventually I went back to OTT frames so this frame was converrted. I filled the holes in the forks and changed the tips. After a while, I wanted more of a finger hook so I ground out some wood and made deeper hooks. Recently, I removed the bottom of the finger hooks and narrowed the distance between the hooks to a hair over 3". I also narrowed the top of the handle and sanded more bevel on the edges. I'm hoping that this will be the last chop job on this frame but...

Three pics of same frame...
1 - original TTF style
2 - conversion to OTT with deep finger hooks
3 - OTT, smaller finger hooks with 3" width, and less width at top of handle
I don't have a transition pic with the OTT design with shallow finger hooks and almost a 4" width between. Hopefully the pics upload in proper order.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Pics uploaded in reverse order... 3, 2, 1


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Man, I am the worst at tinkering with my frames!!! 
When I buy a frame there is always something that I think needs improving or changing to suit my needs or sometimes for plain experimentation purposes
Ok, maybe not the $100.00 frames









When I design one it goes through multiple revisions before I'm happy with it. I'm very fortunate to have 3d solidworks software to do and save these revisions as well as do strength tests on the computer before actually hand cutting the frames. Then I end up fitting each one as I carve them with rasp and file. The finished product is satisfying, to say the least









Ps. I really like the strong bullet proof design that you have there! Nice work!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

yes i know exactly what u mean, my pocket rocket as gone from a pocket rocket 1 to a pocket rocket 2 and now i have the pocket rocket 3 lol. my poachers friend as been improoved and my demon as been slimlined, my elastic grooves have changed and i now use a more hardwearing polly finish, to be honest all my designs are constantly improoving, i'v even just changed my router bit to get more of a curve lol, and i'm pretty sure i will stil be improoving them years down the line lol -- john


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

Try as i might i just cant leave anything alone wether its my catties,the house or my wife ;-) nothing stays how it was made if i get my grubby mits on it


----------

